# Doodle dogs



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone owned or hunted over Labradoodle or Goldendoodle? If so, can you share your thoughts on them for duck hunting and performance? Any reccomendation on a breeder?
Have always had Labs growing up and family is in negotiations with me on non-purebread lab. In fact I am losing......


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

I've never seen one hunting. I really don't know how breeding a poodle with a lab improves the breed. It certainly won't help in the field.

Stick with a purebred lab.


----------



## allskater08 (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a Golden/Poodle mix. It's 75% Golden and 25% Poodle. It definitely looks like a Golden more than a Goldendoodle. The dog is a hunting machine. I'm by no means a "seasoned" hunter or dog expert but I truly believe you could train a yorkie to hunt if you train them correctly and put the time in with the dog. I will say though most people I've met will scoff at Goldens and prefer Labs. Goldens have a difficult time being trained by a heavy handed trainer. Where Labs can take more "corrective" training. My Golden is definitely food motivated and responds much better from positive feedback instead of making corrections when he doesn't do what you want. Don't let anybody discourage you from training your dog just because of it's breed. Take your time, don't expect too much, have fun with your pet, and if you get hung up don't be afraid to ask for help.

On a side note.....I've been on at least two pheasant hunts with my dog where after a full day the big Black Labs were all laying in the trucks and my 65 lb Golden was the only dog left in the field still retrieving birds and loving every second of it.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I think dog will retrieve fine if taught to do a job. Biggest complaint I would guess is the hair collects everything. My buddies complaint with his golden.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A friend owns one,(labradoodle). Does not hunt with it. While I am no fan of designer dogs,no insult meant, his dog I remind him often, the breeder messed up selling for any price. A very special animal .Every one thinks hes great.I applaud his disposition.As clever and people orientated as he is there is a lot of potential there.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

sswhitelightning said:


> I think dog will retrieve fine if taught to do a job. Biggest complaint I would guess is the hair collects everything. My buddies complaint with his golden.


I need to turn the bilge pump on when my golden gets back into the boat. Lol ! A hunting vest helps a lot!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Doodles are kinda like the hair cut you had in middle school. You thought it was really cool idea then.

Actually I would like to have one in training just to see what they can do. So far haven't seen one even try. Saw some pretty good poodle work, until they got to the water.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

When I read this I instantly thought....weren't poodles originally retrievers? A quick search got me this:

http://www.gundogmag.com/2011/09/06/gun-dog-breeds-standard-poodle/

Interesting read. I will bet that there are some very very good doodle mixes out there if you found the right lines. I wouldn't bet against one in the field with the right training.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Bigeejakes said:


> When I read this I instantly thought....weren't poodles originally retrievers? A quick search got me this:
> 
> http://www.gundogmag.com/2011/09/06/gun-dog-breeds-standard-poodle/
> 
> ...


I would bet against it even give odds in your favor. Your taking poodles who have almost no hunting lines left and golden retrievers who also don't have that many good hunting lines.

Its hard enough to get a pure bread golden that will make a good hunter. You would need to do your research.

Poodles you would need to look at less then half a dozen breeders in the entire country to get a hunting line.

Labs have more hunting lines but again there are lots and lots of lines out there that are just house dogs.

To think your going to pick up a mixed breed puppy being breed by people who are more interested in ascetics and temperament then other traits and more then likely not giving any consideration to prey drive or desire to retrieve and then have that puppy be a good gun dog is just not realistic. 

Not trying to discourage the original poster but your more then likely going to end up with an expensive mutt that is a lovable house dog and could care less about chasing down game and hunting up cripples. Are there exceptions out there? I am sure there are. But its irresponsible to encourage someone to make a long term commitment to a new dog using the exception as the example of the "breed".


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I would bet against it even give odds in your favor. Your taking poodles who have almost no hunting lines left and golden retrievers who also don't have that many good hunting lines.
> 
> Its hard enough to get a pure bread golden that will make a good hunter. You would need to do your research.
> 
> ...


I totally agree!!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Bigger question is what are you after and what are you commited to do to achieve it.

I've had 3 goldens over 15-20ish years and trained them all myself. NONE being hunting/retrieving machines but ALL have done enough for me. They don't have that drive that a lab or chessy would have. Just more laid back by nature. Doesn't matter how much time or effort I put into them they would have never been retrieving machines.

Back to my original question:
If youre looking for a hunting machine you're looking in the wrong direction. If your looking for a companion that will retrieve your birds, help chase down cripples :sad:....... flush pheasants a few times a year at a farm, be more house dog than hunter then you'd probably be happy. I don't have any first hand knowledge of goldendoodles but would guess they have a bit more "engergy" from the poodle line than a pure golden, which is one of the drawbacks of the goldens I've had.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

One Duck Dynasty show and the poodle is a better hunter then the golden!!! WTH!!! Lol I'm screwed!!! At least she will get me a beer!! Lol


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Bigger question is what are you after and what are you commited to do to achieve it.
> 
> I've had 3 goldens over 15-20ish years and trained them all myself. NONE being hunting/retrieving machines but ALL have done enough for me. They don't have that drive that a lab or chessy would have. Just more laid back by nature. Doesn't matter how much time or effort I put into them they would have never been retrieving machines.
> 
> ...


"Dog Snobs" dump dogs not working as expected all the time.

Doesn't hurt to explore your options. Place an add explaining what you are looking for.
http://www.breedersclub.net/html/breeds/northamericanretriever.htm

Good luck! Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Waif said:


> A friend owns one,(labradoodle). Does not hunt with it. While I am no fan of designer dogs,no insult meant, his dog I remind him often, the breeder messed up selling for any price. A very special animal .Every one thinks hes great.I applaud his disposition.As clever and people orientated as he is there is a lot of potential there.


Aren't all dogs "designer dogs" if you go back far enough?


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

My wife and I just purchased an AKC standard poodle. She's worked with a lot of dogs and has developed a rather serious disdain for labs and also doesn't want to deal with the shedding.  Same with 'doodle dogs'. Poodles have always been polite and intelligent in her experience. While it doesn't have any hunting past in his bloodline (sporting poodles are $2,500 and up) he'll be a good companion, which is all the average owner can ask for. I think he'll be fine in upland situations and with a little luck and good training, should do well in the marsh too. Hopefully.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Po'Boy said:


> Aren't all dogs "designer dogs" if you go back far enough?


No! It is a lot more involved than just crossing anything with a poodle and calling it hypoallergenic and charging $$$....and most that I know, the allergy thing is not working out like the hype they try to pass off.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I think I am sitting in the same spot I started in, which was expected. It does not sound like there are many/any on the site who have owned them that hunt. I am not sure if that is because people do not know they can, or more that they do not one to risk the test, as they are as unsure as me. While I would love to have "super dog" for hunting, any breed can provide a hunting dud, numbers are just better for some. Wife and kids are pretty locked in and excited, which is important to me. Worst case scenario is dog is not great and my boy ends up doing more chasing than I am capable of at this point....
If it is the dog selected, I will be training and also reporting back. Hopefully the report says "that dog can hunt".


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Best of luck


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Urriah said:


> My wife and I just purchased an AKC standard poodle. She's worked with a lot of dogs and has developed a rather serious disdain for labs and also doesn't want to deal with the shedding.  Same with 'doodle dogs'. Poodles have always been polite and intelligent in her experience. While it doesn't have any hunting past in his bloodline (sporting poodles are $2,500 and up) he'll be a good companion, which is all the average owner can ask for. I think he'll be fine in upland situations and with a little luck and good training, should do well in the marsh too. Hopefully.


I'm not trying to slam your wife, but how in the heck can you develop a disdain for arguably one of if not the most trainable and biddable breeds in the world?! I can also buy a heck of a lab breeding for $2500 vs really hoping I get what I want in a hunting poodle. To each his/her own, but wow. 

Oh yeah, I've never met a nice poodle

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Snuffy said:


> Thanks to all who responded. I think I am sitting in the same spot I started in, which was expected. It does not sound like there are many/any on the site who have owned them that hunt. I am not sure if that is because people do not know they can, or more that they do not one to risk the test, as they are as unsure as me. While I would love to have "super dog" for hunting, any breed can provide a hunting dud, numbers are just better for some. Wife and kids are pretty locked in and excited, which is important to me. Worst case scenario is dog is not great and my boy ends up doing more chasing than I am capable of at this point....
> If it is the dog selected, I will be training and also reporting back. Hopefully the report says "that dog can hunt".


Don't buy into the hype. There are tons of labs, plenty of goldens, etc that are what you're looking for and way more cheaper. In my opinion you're paying a high pure bred premium for a mixed breed dog. There's tons of lab mixes in shelters that need a home too. End of my rant. 

Either way enjoy your new companion!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Snuffy said:


> Wife and kids are pretty locked in and excited, which is important to me.


Good for you! Some forget that there are sometimes other opinions to be heard. Hunting season is only a couple months long - gotta live with the dog the rest of the year, too! Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

omega58 said:


> No! It is a lot more involved than just crossing anything with a poodle and calling it hypoallergenic and charging $$$....and most that I know, the allergy thing is not working out like the hype they try to pass off.


If your point is to criticize irresponsible breeding then I couldn't agree more. But that occurs within "pure breds" as well. Just because it is complicated doesn't mean it isn't viable to cross breeds to achieve certain characteristics. That is how most of the breeds we know and love today came into being. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Po'Boy said:


> If your point is to criticize irresponsible breeding then I couldn't agree more. But that occurs within "pure breds" as well. Just because it is complicated doesn't mean it isn't viable to cross breeds to achieve certain characteristics. That is how most of the breeds we know and love today came into being.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If we go back far enough we have a wolf....my point is just to say I wouldn't call them designer dogs, the breeds we know today are more than just getting two dogs together of different breeds and calling them something new.

Your post said if we go back all dogs are designer dogs, I simply said I disagree, it is more involved than that. If you feel that way, that is fine, we all have opinions.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Well the dog search went south when my wife got me on a bad personal day and bad work day. I ended up with an 8 1/2 week Aussiedoodle (herder and waterdog). Was not too excited as my expectations became nothing for hunting. Decided to give training a shot but did not want to explore a spend extra time for new training methods, stayed with the legacy water dog training as that is what I was familiar with. Guenther is now 11 1/2 weeks and does pretty well in the house, few accidents. Leash training started after a week in the house and is going very well. Sit/stay/come commands verbally happened in a week. Started associating whistle a few days ago and he is taking that well also. The father poodle was a duck hunter, did not find that out till we met to pick him up. Had wings in with pups early. I am not a pro trainer or breeder so do not know if that is beneficial. They did bring me a wing to use later, as my wife had told them I would like a dog that could duck hunt with me. Looking forward to a few weeks out where we can get him playing in the water. He loves to play and fetch. Will share updates as milestones or gravestones are reached!!!


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't rush into getting him in the water. Let it warm up a bit.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

..is the wife happy?


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

black dog said:


> ..is the wife happy?


Yup. So are the kids. I am somewhat curious to see if he may be somewhat useful as a hunting partner, along with my son.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

black dog said:


> I've never seen one hunting. I really don't know how breeding a poodle with a lab improves the breed. It certainly won't help in the field.
> 
> Stick with a purebred lab.


poodles are web footed water retrievers...I know of one Guy around here who uses one...see no reason why it would hurt

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I see you already got your dog so now all you can do is try, I was going to suggest one of those boykin's or something that is bred for hunting but might be what your family would want. Sounds like wife and kids decided that your needs dont matter lol. I am glad my wife loves labs and hates doodle dogs. Sorry I had to say it. Good luck you might be surprised as to what that dog can do.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I got a lab/English setter mix from the pt mouillee fest 4 yrs ago (At least that's what the breeder told me he is). He turned out to be a great retriever and is good on grouse too. You'll never know unless you try. One of the Best perks about my dog is that he was $125. Much better than dropping 1k+ and not having the dog live up to expectations.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I know Paul Rheume (sp?) located somewhere in the thumb trains them. But then again I haven't heard good things about him.


----------



## Williamsarchery_MI (Apr 1, 2014)

This has interested me I have been looking for a good dog to purchase and I ran across Rheaumme's a dog breeder and hunt test trainer for gun dogs at the Outdoorama show of 2014. He breeds Labradoodles and does Canada Goose hunts for a reasonable fee. You leave the dog with him for a month after picking out your pup and you get back a hunting machine. However, that bothers me I would want to be there training the pup with the guy to learn as much as I can. I may purchase a pup from this guy's waterfowl camp up north.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Williamsarchery_MI said:


> This has interested me I have been looking for a good dog to purchase and I ran across Rheaumme's a dog breeder and hunt test trainer for gun dogs at the Outdoorama show of 2014. He breeds Labradoodles and does Canada Goose hunts for a reasonable fee. You leave the dog with him for a month after picking out your pup and you get back a hunting machine. However, that bothers me I would want to be there training the pup with the guy to learn as much as I can. I may purchase a pup from this guy's waterfowl camp up north.


Our experience was quite different. Our dog hated going to that place. We sent her there for hunting but she never amounted to anything, which was ok because she a family dog first and we didn't have much time for hunting. But we would still board her there for vacations. It was terrible, we could take her to any kennel and not have problems. But every time we took her to Rheaumme she would return home and crap all over the house on purpose to get back at us. I'm not sure what it was but she hated that place


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Williamsarchery_MI said:


> This has interested me I have been looking for a good dog to purchase and I ran across Rheaumme's a dog breeder and hunt test trainer for gun dogs at the Outdoorama show of 2014. He breeds Labradoodles and does Canada Goose hunts for a reasonable fee. You leave the dog with him for a month after picking out your pup and you get back a hunting machine. However, that bothers me I would want to be there training the pup with the guy to learn as much as I can. I may purchase a pup from this guy's waterfowl camp up north.


You leave your new pup with him for a month and have a "hunting machine"?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Williamsarchery_MI said:


> This has interested me I have been looking for a good dog to purchase and I ran across Rheaumme's a dog breeder and hunt test trainer for gun dogs at the Outdoorama show of 2014. He breeds Labradoodles and does Canada Goose hunts for a reasonable fee. You leave the dog with him for a month after picking out your pup and you get back a hunting machine. However, that bothers me I would want to be there training the pup with the guy to learn as much as I can. I may purchase a pup from this guy's waterfowl camp up north.


Honestly depending on where your dog is at training a month isn't near enough to get that "hunting machine". If your dog doesn't have basic obedience, I would guess that 2 weeks worth of it would be spent on that. Maybe more, maybe less. Basic ob is the first step. 

I also don't like when someone intentionally breeds mixed dogs and sells them. 

Just my opinion. Nothing more. 

To the op, good luck and enjoy the pup!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## linella (Nov 15, 2008)

We lost a dog and until my wife saw a GoldenDoodle I could not get her interested in another dog. I was not sure about a fru fru poodle until I did a little research. These dogs were waterfowl hunting before Labs and Golden's were even a breed.
I have had the dog Duck hunting and Pheasant hunting and without any training she has retrieved birds. Not very pretty but it got done.
I am convinced if I had known what I was doing or had her trained she would be a good, perhaps great, hunting dog.
I would say that she would not probably respond to the type of training that works for a Lab....she would need a light hand...


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

So the first day of truth is upon me. Taking the 10 month old doodle dog for his first run. Training on ground has been successful. He will find anything on ground that is a wing or has some scent from wing, with little to no direction. Last night made 3 blind retrieves in full darkness, I stood on the deck. His limited water training has not yet produced the same fruits, although opportunities have been much fewer. My expectations are that for a "young, non professionally trained dog". Hope I get surprised. The other big challenge will be to offer him opportunity as the last five years have been limited in amount of ducks for me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i would be against it for two primary reasons. 
the first and most important is it encourages hobby breeders and puppy farms. i feel very strongly that the only reason to breed dogs , is because you have a well thought out and researched plan to improve a particular breed. you never voluntarily mix breeds just for a pet industry.
in careful breeding programs , to selectively improve a given breed, there are enough puppies that do not go on to further the breeding program , to supply all the pets and hunting dogs needed. as proof i say witness the number of dogs of both mixed breed and pure breed that are put down every year.
the second reason for being against it is you have no idea what the personality, or hunting skills in this particular breeding ,may result. 
you may get great hunting, and gentle disposition. or you might get a complete idiot. or you might get a mean and nasty dog. 
each breed has distinct traits you can expect from carefull breeding. when you mix breeds you have no real way of knowing which part of what breed you will get. add to that dubious parentage of the breeding pair and you gambling not only with your investment, but the life of an innocent animal.
end of rant , i now step down from my soapbox.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Urriah said:


> My wife and I just purchased an AKC standard poodle. She's worked with a lot of dogs and has developed a rather serious disdain for labs and also doesn't want to deal with the shedding.  Same with 'doodle dogs'. Poodles have always been polite and intelligent in her experience. While it doesn't have any hunting past in his bloodline (sporting poodles are $2,500 and up) he'll be a good companion, which is all the average owner can ask for. I think he'll be fine in upland situations and with a little luck and good training, should do well in the marsh too. Hopefully.


 much wiser choice then mixing breeds. would be nice if poodles were still bred o hunting standards, and one can only blame the akc for not holding a firmer line against the east coast pretty dog breeders.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe I should execute the mix breed mutt.
I'll hold out for a larger bite!! 
Love the blue fish!



john warren said:


> i would be against it for two primary reasons.
> the first and most important is it encourages hobby breeders and puppy farms. i feel very strongly that the only reason to breed dogs , is because you have a well thought out and researched plan to improve a particular breed. you never voluntarily mix breeds just for a pet industry.
> in careful breeding programs , to selectively improve a given breed, there are enough puppies that do not go on to further the breeding program , to supply all the pets and hunting dogs needed. as proof i say witness the number of dogs of both mixed breed and pure breed that are put down every year.
> the second reason for being against it is you have no idea what the personality, or hunting skills in this particular breeding ,may result.
> ...


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

john warren said:


> i would be against it for two primary reasons.
> the first and most important is it encourages hobby breeders and puppy farms.
> the second reason for being against it is you have no idea what the personality, or hunting skills in this particular breeding ,may result.


 First of all, labradoodles and goldendoodle weren't bred for "the pet trade"; they were originally bred to try and make an intelligent, hypoallergenic seeing eye dog for blind people who were allergic to dogs, but would benefit from a seeing eye dog.....so, by your own definition, you are breeding to enhance certain traits. As far as "pet trade" and hobby breeders go, any breed that becomes popular becomes a victim of the pet trade......look at goldens, labs, irish setters, rottweilers, german shepards, Jack russell terriers, etc, etc. 

Your second reason has little validity either......you have no idea what the personality or hunting skills of ANY breeding might turn out. You might hedge you bets with some good line breeding, but that is no guarantee. There are quite a few English setter, labrador, Goldens, etc. that were placed in homes as pets by hunting dog breeders because _they washed out as hunting dogs_. When I worked for a veterinarian back in the early 80's, we had several goldens come in that were mean and ill tempered; nothing at all like the gentle souls they were suppose to be. Again, indiscriminate breeding for the pet trade and not culling poor individuals led to the problem.

Snuffy....good luck with your pup. You might be interested in an article in the Oct. 2014 issue of _Fur-Fish-Game_ magazine entitled "Hunting with farm dogs" by Garhart Stephenson.....I found it very interesting, and I think with your situation, you might as well.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have three important points to make. My third point might just be your ticket, if the reason you're family is bugging you about doodle dogs is the shedding factor in labs. 

First, you'll be faced with one potential problem with the doodle breeds, and that is the fact that it would seem to me that most doodle breeders are not typically using field stock to breed these dogs since most of them are used as family pets. As such, you might end up with a similar result as if you bought a lab from a breeder that paid no attention to field traits/performance. That aside, on a theoretical note, since both labs and poodles were both originally bred for retrieving, I suppose it's possible that a great hunting labradoodle or goldendoodle could be created. 

Second, keep in mind that, in order to get consistency in the hypoallergenic trait, a lot of doodle breeders actually do not cross a lab/golden to a poodle--what they'll actually do is cross another doodle to a poodle (so cross a half poodle lab/golden to a purebred poodle), so with these breeders you'll actually only get 25% lab. They do this because sometimes the half cross yields pups that shed, and most people seek these breeds because they're hypoallergenic (they sure as heck shouldn't be seeking them for their looks). 

Looks aside, they happen to be very good dogs, as both poodles and labs are great companions. While they may not be consistent hunters, I know a few people who own doodle dogs that I know, if properly trained, would be great retrievers. Not sure about upland though. But, point being, is the fact that you would be rolling the dice with most doodle breeders. If you have to compromise with the fam on a doodle dog, I recommend making best efforts to try to find a breeder that uses hunting lines, they might just be out there.

THIRD, if the issue is shedding, consider a pudel pointer!!!!! They are INCREDIBLE dogs both upland and retrieving, absolute hunting machines, and great family dogs. I have a pointing lab, but that was the only other breed I considered as a dog that would be excellent both in the duck blind and upland.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Snuffy said:


> Maybe I should execute the mix breed mutt.
> I'll hold out for a larger bite!!
> Love the blue fish!


 would prefer flogging the mixed breed breeders. because quite frankly far to many mixed breeds end up "executed"


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Snuffy said:


> So the first day of truth is upon me. Taking the 10 month old doodle dog for his first run. Training on ground has been successful. He will find anything on ground that is a wing or has some scent from wing, with little to no direction. Last night made 3 blind retrieves in full darkness, I stood on the deck. His limited water training has not yet produced the same fruits, although opportunities have been much fewer. My expectations are that for a "young, non professionally trained dog". Hope I get surprised. The other big challenge will be to offer him opportunity as the last five years have been limited in amount of ducks for me.


Sounds like you're on the right track. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Snuffy said:


> His limited water training has not yet produced the same fruits, although opportunities have been much fewer.


Careful with the water training. I'm not sure what caused it, but my uncle has a very smart labradoodle just over a year old that casually retrieves pretty well, but literally CANNOT swim. Not sure if it's just inherent, or if something happened, but the dog cannot swim. My uncle has convinced himself that it's because he doesn't have any fat on his body, but all of us here with solid bird dogs should know that is delusional thinking. 

My mom also has a 11 year old golden retriever that cannot swim at all (literally have had to rescue her from water), but that dog was never exposed to water until she was pretty old, so it's a totally different situation. 

My uncle won't use his labradoodle for hunting in any event because his fur is like velcro for brush and burrs. It's a disaster.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hunted about 7-8 hours, did not shoot gun, so little on the retrieving side to report. Dog did excellent in the boat due to his demeanor. He paid good attention when calling. When we saw ducks, I would lift his head to alert him. Had him fetch tennis ball through the decoys before leaving, did fine. Wanted him to get some experience of the decoys and corn rows.

From below quote - He was a little timid in the earlier months in the water. I kept him in walking depths and worked to slight intermediate depths where he could hardly touch, did not want to discourage him. Then one day, I was pulling some weeds behind my pontoon boat and he came flying off the end of the dock, has not looked back since. He does not have much power in the water, nothing close to the labs I had in the past. I did spend some time pulling burrs after, had to do that with a golden many many years ago, not the end of the world.




Lamarsh said:


> Careful with the water training. I'm not sure what caused it, but my uncle has a very smart labradoodle just over a year old that casually retrieves pretty well, but literally CANNOT swim. Not sure if it's just inherent, or if something happened, but the dog cannot swim. My uncle has convinced himself that it's because he doesn't have any fat on his body, but all of us here with solid bird dogs should know that is delusional thinking.
> 
> My mom also has a 11 year old golden retriever that cannot swim at all (literally have had to rescue her from water), but that dog was never exposed to water until she was pretty old, so it's a totally different situation.
> 
> My uncle won't use his labradoodle for hunting in any event because his fur is like velcro for brush and burrs. It's a disaster.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Urriah said:


> My wife . . . has developed a rather serious disdain for labs .


Geeezzz, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I would bet against it even give odds in your favor. Your taking poodles who have almost no hunting lines left and golden retrievers who also don't have that many good hunting lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope the pup works out well for you! The odds are certainly stacked against him randomly being able to have the same hunt/prey drive as a dog from good hunting lines, but it is by no means out of the question. I grew up with swamp collies (goldens), all bred to be house dogs and show quality looks. We had four of them over the years, all amazing dogs as far as temperament goes. Some of them would have been worthless in the field, but we had one that, without a doubt, would have been great if trained properly. With some dogs, the genes are packed in there somewhere in these house dog retrievers, even the poodles.

However, the fact of the matter is (IMO), if you WANT a hunting dog, you should get one, and not roll the dice and bank on any retriever being able to do what a dog from solid hunting lines is expected to do. Sounds like there's a chance he could be a decent retriever, but if he doesn't work out as a hunting dog, and you end up still wanting one and the old lady still has an issue with the shedding, definitely consider a pudelpointer! At the very least, just check them out : )


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I know this is a late post, but I only check the site every few months. 

Just wanted to tell you that I have a Labradoodle-(Lewey) that is 75% poodle/25% lab. 

He is now 6 years old.

1st-- I will say--He is a Hunter! I am currently in North Dakota, he is my retriever, he loves getting those ducks! he has also recovered several birds that I never would have found. He gets right into those cattails and searches. He loves water, and he likes to field hunt pheasants too. This is his second Nodak trip.

As far as the burrs, I cut his hair shorter for the hunting season, depends on what you want to do or how much as far as brushing goes. I don't like brushing so I cut his hair.

I had labs growing up too, bred many litters of pups. But my husband has a dog allergy so I looked into the Labradoodles, and he has no problems with Lewey. Plus I love the no shedding factor! Labs are shedding machines and since I clean the house that is a big plus!

He is a great dog and the smartest dog I have ever had. He was very easy to train, great family dog which is super important for you and the wife and kids. We take Lewey on the boat, in the car, I travel for work, so he goes everywhere. He spent his summer in Washington state enjoying the ocean and crabbing with us. Then he went to Wyoming we did some grouse hunting for a week, got some ruffs. Then went to Buffalo Wyoming Antelope hunting, he went with me, stalked right along side of me while I shot a nice buck and 2 does on different days, He sneaks along with me and keeps low. 
Now in North Dakota for the past 10 days pheasant and duck hunting. 

Life is good!


----------

